# Vulcan runtime libraries



## Hikermann (Mar 24, 2013)

Please / Thanks: what is/are Vulcan runtime libraries 1.0.3.1? Why do they show up in my Programs list?



Appreciated.


----------



## YuriP (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey Hikermann

Its a new sort of Graphical API like OpenGL, DirectX and such. It poses no security risk to your computer, or at least not known security risk and it is not malware according to any scan I could throw at it.. it was installed some time ago by the Nvidia updater or installer.

Their product page: http://lunarg.com/vulkan-sdk/
More information: https://windowsinstructed.com/explained-vulcan-run-time-libraries/

Hope this helps you


----------

